# Obama Admin. to Probe Spy Leaks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama Admin. to Probe Spy Leaks*



_AP_
Obama administration takes first step toward opening criminal probe into purported leaking of classified documents related to federal government's tracking of Americans' phone calls and emails.


*Report: Obama Ordered Target List For Potential Cyber-Attacks*
*Intelligence Chief Defends Internet Spying Program, Declassifies Details*
*Report: Surveillance Foiled NYC Terror Plot*
*Obama Administration Demands Answers About Surveillance Info Leak*
*VIDEO: NSA Spying a Threat to Liberty?*


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

How about we investigate how he got to be POTUS with this birth certificate.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.jihadwatch.org/2013/06/t...esult-of-our-national-denial-about-jihad.html


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You know its bad when Michael Moore is shitting on barry.

Liberal filmmaker Michael Moore also hopped on the bandwagon, tweeting "the administration has now lost all credibility" while spotlighting a 2007 Obama quote: "that means no more illegal wiretapping of American citizens. No more (spying) on citizens... No more tracking citizens..."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2013/06/11/hollywood-stars-turn-on-obama-over-nsa-phone-tapping-scandal/#ixzz2W0VOLnfo


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

7costanza said:


> "the administration has now lost all credibility"


NOW???? It has _now lost all credibility? _
That's not as much of an indictment of the o admin. as it is additional evidence of Moore's lobotomy.
We've been on board since learning about his associations, bowing in his apology tours, how he ignorantly accused a brother officer of acting stupidly, obamacare, failed stimulus, green jobs, credit rating decrease, 99% gasoline price increase, staggering SNAP increases, obamaphones, NBB protections, "typical white person" accusations, "First time i've been proud of my country," the dream act, contempt of court for illegally obstructing oil drilling, and other lies AKA "misspoke," Constitutional Rights attacks, Benghazi lies, deficit spending, luxury vacationing and last but not least, he is the first president to require 22 taxpayer funded personal servants for his mess of a wife.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

LGriffin said:


> NOW???? It has _now lost all credibility? _
> That's not as much of an indictment of the o admin. as it is additional evidence of Moore's lobotomy.
> We've been on board since learning about his associations, bowing in his apology tours, how he ignorantly accused a brother officer of acting stupidly, obamacare, failed stimulus, green jobs, credit rating decrease, 99% gasoline price increase, staggering SNAP increases, obamaphones, NBB protections, "typical white person" accusations, "First time i've been proud of my country" the dream act, contempt of court for illegally obstructing oil drilling, and other lies AKA "misspoke," Constitutional Rights attacks, Benghazi lies, deficit spending, luxury vacationing and last but not least, he is the first president to require 22 taxpayer funded personal servants for his mess of a wife.


When you pile up all his stuff you can wither come to 1 of 2 conclusions, hes either the most incompetent POTUS ever or hes doing everything on purpose. The Cloward and Piven theory Glenn told me about 5 yrs ago is what I truly believe he is doing.


----------

